# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device)  Kingo ROOT 2016

## mr.radhouane

*حمل من هنا :الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## kojyy

> *حمل من هنا :الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

 مشكور اخى على المشاركة لكن هذا اصدار 1.2.8  والاصدار الجديد 1.4.4
يمكن تحميل هذا الاصدار وعمل تحديث لترقية الاصدار

----------


## Micro man82



----------


## harfoush1

مشكو على الجهد الرائع

----------


## Ali27

مشكور اخى

----------

